# Old Cowboy's Advice



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2014)

*An Old Cowboy's Advice Fer Ya:*






A bumble bee is considerably faster than a John Deere tractor.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 27, 2014)

*An Old Cowboy's Advice Fer Ya:

*"Words  that soak into your ears are whispered...not yelled".


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 27, 2014)

....don't squat with your spurs on.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 27, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> *An Old Cowboy's Advice Fer Ya:
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I like this one very much.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> ....don't squat with your spurs on.



Ouch!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2014)

Every path has a few puddles.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2014)

Don't judge folks by their relatives.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2014)

A closed mouth gathers no boots.


----------



## Rainee (Jul 15, 2014)

Good judgment comes from experience, & a lot of that comes from bad judgment.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2014)

*Marry a person you love to talk with. As you get older, their conversational skills will be as important as any other. *


----------



## zuzu (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh yes..so true!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2014)

View attachment 8737
*When someone asks you a question you don't want to answer, smile and ask, "Why do you want to know?"*


----------



## MrJim (Jul 28, 2014)

_*Never kick a fresh turd on a hot day.*_

Actually, that was Truman, but I bet he got it from an old cowboy.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2014)

MrJim said:


> _*Never kick a fresh turd on a hot day.*_
> 
> Actually, that was Truman, but I bet he got it from an old cowboy.



You are viewing an old picture of Senator Harry Truman and Garner. It was made 1937 or 1938 by Harris & Ewing. 




The picture Harry Truman as a Senator, standing with Vice President John Nance "Cactus Jack" Garner. Truman is wearing a Stetson cowboy hat, and is holding two colt 45 peacemakers. Truman's has the seal of the Texas Centennial.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 28, 2014)

So, Truman _was_ an old cowboy then...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2014)

MrJim said:


> So, Truman _was_ an old cowboy then...


Yep.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 29, 2014)

Guess my quote of him was apropos for the thread then afterall...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2014)

MrJim said:


> Guess my quote of him was apropos for the thread then afterall...


Yeah, you nailed it!  My guess is he got from old "Cactus Jack" Garner!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 6, 2014)

*Don't let a little dispute injure a great friendship.*


----------



## MrJim (Aug 6, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> *Don't let a little dispute injure a great friendship.
> 
> *Silence is golden, Duct tape is silver.
> 
> Jim


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 6, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Every path has a few puddles.



When talking about your plans or trip that's probably why they say 'Don't step in it'.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2014)

An angry bull is less dangerous than an angry woman.


----------



## littleowl (Aug 23, 2014)

They killed my wife and kids.
Then to top it all off. They killed my dog. I will miss my dog he was my best friend.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2014)

littleowl said:


> They killed my wife and kids.
> Then to top it all off. They killed my dog. I will miss my dog he was my best friend.


Ya kind of jarred me awake with that one littleowl.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 25, 2014)

*Smile when you pick up the phone. The caller will hear it in your voice.*


----------



## Pappy (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't step in the road apples !!!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't believe all you hear, spend all you have or sleep all you want.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2014)

View attachment 9646*Never laugh at anyone's dream. People who don't have dreams don't have much.*


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2014)

*Don't judge others by their relatives. They didn't pick them.*


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 20, 2014)

Broke is what happens when a cowboy’s yearnins get bigger than his earnins.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2014)

*She just up'n left...."I have to make like horse hockey and hit the trail" were her partin' words".*
View attachment 11234


----------



## Lyn (Nov 19, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 8737
> *When someone asks you a question you don't want to answer, smile and ask, "Why do you want to know?"*



Perfect.  Very much enjoyed this thread!


----------



## Shirley (Nov 20, 2014)

Life is hard.


----------



## Rainee (Nov 22, 2014)

*Never laugh at anyone's dream. People who don't have dreams don't have much.   *


----------



## littleowl (Nov 23, 2014)

Get of your horse and drink your milk.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 19, 2021)

Well, what’s it gonna be? You move or I’ll kick your ass.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 19, 2021)

An Old Cowboy's Advice Fer Ya:


Be sure and taste your words, before you spit them out.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 19, 2021)

An Old Cowboy's Advice Fer Ya:

Don't let your yearnings get ahead of your earnings.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 19, 2021)

_Don't worry about bitin' off more'n you can chew; your mouth is probably a whole lot bigger'n you think. _


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 19, 2021)

_"If you climb in the saddle, be ready for the ride."_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 21, 2021)

An old cowboy sat down at the bar and ordered a drink. As he sat sipping his drink, a young woman sat down next to him. She turned to the cowboy and asked, "Are you a real cowboy?"

He replied, "Well, I've spent my whole life, breaking colts, working cows, going to rodeos, fixing fences, pulling calves, bailing hay, doctoring calves, cleaning my barn, fixing flats, working on tractors, and feeding my dogs, so I guess I am a cowboy."

She said, "I'm a lesbian. I spend my whole day thinking about women. As soon as I get up in the morning, I think about women. When I shower, I think about women. When I watch TV, I think about women. I even think about women when I eat. It seems that everything makes me think of women."

The two sat sipping in silence.

A little while later, a man sat down on the other side of the old cowboy and asked, "Are you a real cowboy?"

He replied, "I always thought I was, but I just found out I'm a lesbian."


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2021)

Always have coffee with yer best friend!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2021)

Timing has a lot to do with the outcome of a rain dance.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2021)

You can't tell how good a man or a watermelon is 'till they get thumped.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 18, 2021)

No matter what your gender, there comes a time
in your life, when you should never trust a fart.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 18, 2021)

If you live in Canada and it's winter, your outside and kind of thirsty, "Never eat yellow snow!"


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2021)

Oh give me a home where the Buffalo roam
And I’ll show you a crappy house.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 24, 2021)

_"What the country needs is dirtier fingernails and cleaner minds." _- Will Rogers


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 31, 2021)

Cowboy Advice:   _Marry a short gal and keep your guns on the top shelf.  She may still get ya but you will you'll hear her dragging the chair across the floor.  _


----------



## Della (Jul 31, 2021)

Cowboys usually advise others to buy Dachshunds, "Get a long little doggy" they say.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## feywon (Jul 31, 2021)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 174339


This is more accurate than some might think.  i belong to an 'Acquifer Co-op' with which several landowners in my area share an irrigation ditch (comes from a source up in mountains).  My immediate neighbors have livestock, horses and sometimes crops other than feed for their animals.  When they were making arrangements for annual meeting and collection of dues this year instead of letters hand delivered or sent to PO Boxes, the officers did a group text that way those that wanted to attend a live meeting to hash out who got first dibs on the water (there are valves by each property that can feed it into their personal irrigation systems) could wrangle over best time/place.  Me, i don't have the same needs as they do and always want the farms/ranches to get dibs---so i just mail my dues.


----------



## feywon (Jul 31, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Cowboy Advice:   _Marry a short gal and keep your guns on the top shelf.  She may still get ya but you will you'll hear her dragging the chair across the floor.  _


Seriously?  Here's some advice from country raised Crone:  Never underestimate a woman, short or other wise. Many of us wouldn't need a gun if we wanted to 'get ya'.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 31, 2021)

Bud "I'm going' out to wrestle me a bear and kiss me a pretty women."

Chester "Now, don't get those mixed up again."


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 31, 2021)

feywon said:


> Never underestimate a woman, short or other wise.


The reason that my marriage has lasted well over fifty years is because I know rule one.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 31, 2021)

feywon said:


> Seriously?  Here's some advice from country raised Crone:  Never underestimate a woman, short or other wise. Many of us wouldn't need a gun if we wanted to 'get ya'.


Humor.  Don't leave home without a sense of it.


----------



## Lara (Aug 2, 2021)

`
 This is how we get things done fair-n-square, down on the Ponderosa


----------



## Lara (Aug 2, 2021)

*“If you want any one thing too badly, it’s likely to turn out to be a disappointment. 
The only healthy way to live life is to learn to like all the little everyday things 
...like a sip of good whiskey in the evening, a soft bed, a glass of buttermilk..."

*


----------



## Lara (Aug 2, 2021)

Wyatt Earp


----------



## Lara (Aug 2, 2021)

Butch Cassidy: 

Boy, I got vision, and the rest of the world wears bi-focals

Next time I say, "Let's go to Bolivia"...let's go to Bolivia

I don't mean to sound like a sore loser, but if I'm dead, shoot him


----------



## Lara (Aug 2, 2021)

"A successful man is one who can lay a firm foundation
 with the bricks others have thrown at him 
~ Augustus McCrae (LonesomeDove)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 10, 2022)

"Just 'cause trouble comes visiting doesn't mean you have to offer it a place to sit down."


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2022)

"They love the aroma of fresh coffee wake’n camp to shake the dew, 
The sound of a crackling fire, a sip of whiskey, and a good joke or two,
California’s Sierras, the vastness of Montana, and herds of Buffalo."


----------

